# deltec mce 660 skimmer question



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

last nite after doing some stuff with my tank . I noticed my hob skimmer started to overflow it was foaming like crazy and just started to overflow I had to shut it down to keep it from flowing on the floor.has anyone ever experienced this before .if anyone could help me it would be great .I cleaned it last nite it was not terribly dirty ,something tells me it was the skimme dirty telling me it was time to clean it . 
thanks again hopefully someone can help with some experience from this 
cheers 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skimmer*

Anyone............


----------

